# M5 kill story



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GB said:


> Some cars seem to be more sensitive to throwing SES lights with the JBD at or near 100%. Those can be cleared with the BT tool, but if you want to more or less guarantee you won't get a SES light and possibly avoid creating any "tuner codes", 65% is what Terry recommends.
> 
> -Graham


Yes but in the same thread where I read Terry saying that, he also was saying how for $7 the chip in the JBD can be replaced with one that stopped the SES lights at 100% in his X5. It really did not leave me with the impression of the reason the tuner himself was not running 100% was because of possible SES lights. It however did not leave with an impression as to what the reason for it was.


----------

